# Minimum WPG



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well here's my question..........
What is the minimum WPG for these type of plants? (With CO2 injection)

I'm not worried about slow growth as much as algae

Wisteria
Crypt Wenditti
Watersprite
Aponogeton

Upgrading lighting isn't an option right now but will be in the future
Right now I'm operating on 2wpg


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

All of those will grow fine with 2wpg, especially with CO2 injection. Hydrophila difformis will grow the worst but should be fine. All will require good nutritional supplimentation, especially with CO2, regardless of light levels. HTH


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

When it comes to ferts, is it easier to dose when you mix your own or is there readily available ferts out there. I see a lot on the shelves (kents, tetra flora ect...) but I don't see anyone using them here. Is there good premixed ferts out there? If so what are some good "all in one" ferts? Should I get them individualy or mix my own?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

There arent really all in one ferts. If you are running a low light/non CO2 tank, you can get by with the fish and dosing FLourish or perhaps Tropica Mastergrow.

Most people here either use the Flourish line, or mix their own with supplies at places such as www.gregwatson.com

As for WPG, it is an approximation that is outdated. With the various efficiencies of lighting as well as the nice reflector options...and the non linearity of the WPG scale with large and small tanks, it is hard to say the minimum. In general however, most people like to say that 1.5wpg is a minimum, although there are some cases where you can drop to 1 or perhaps less.
I also should note that people tend not to use CO2 till they hit the 2wpg area.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm right at the 2wpg line. I thought CO2 always helped as long as the level doesn't rise above 40-50ppm


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Many of us swear by Yamato Green for a premixed fert too. They have a few different formulas for your specific needs.
http://hometown.aol.com/yamatoaquariums/yamatogreen.html


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

What size tank? 2 wpg on a 10 gallon tank is not enough. 2 wpg on a 125 gallon tank is plenty.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

20 Gallon High


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

2 wpg on a 20H is a little on the low side IMHO. Unless you have really good reflectors.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I know its low. Its all I have right now. I plan to upgrade in the next 2 months but it isn't pheasible right now. I'm still learning though. I could upgrade the screw in pc bulbs to a higher wattage but the K rating is low. Like 3000K and makes the tank look yellow. I'm afraid this would lead to an algae outbreak.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

On another note....if plants use the red and blue spectrum, why aren't actinic blue bulbs useful?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Aquatic plants and terrestrial plants are two different things. Aquatic plants seem to use everything, but respond better to bulbs in the 4100-9325K range.

Oftentimes the only colors of light available underwater are yellow and green.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't go with the screw in bulbs. You lose way too much light to re-strike.


----------

